# Wie lange nachweisbar?



## hege93 (6 Februar 2007)

Hallo Forenmitglieder.

Ich habe folgende Frage: Wie lange ist es nachweisbar, dass wenn sich Person X bei einem Anbieter anmeldet und somit einen Account eröffnet, dass dieser Account auch tatsächlich Person X gehört?

Gruß


----------



## Heiko (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie lange nachweisbar?*



hege93 schrieb:


> Hallo Forenmitglieder.
> 
> Ich habe folgende Frage: Wie lange ist es nachweisbar, dass wenn sich Person X bei einem Anbieter anmeldet und somit einen Account eröffnet, dass dieser Account auch tatsächlich Person X gehört?
> 
> Gruß


Das kommt auf den Anbieter an.


----------



## hege93 (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie lange nachweisbar?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Das kommt auf den Anbieter an.


Was soll das genau heissen? Was kann der Anbieter denn dafür tun, dass er Person X noch nack 100 Jahren identifizieren könnte?


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie lange nachweisbar?*



hege93 schrieb:


> Was soll das genau heissen?


Dass einige Anbieter (also Internetprovider) Daten ihrer Kunden kurzzeitig speichern. Unter Umständen ist es möglich (aber nicht für den Privatmann) zumindest den Anschlussinhaber zu ermitteln - das jedoch ist oft weit entfernt von der Person, die tatsächlich für eine umstrittene Internetsession verantwortlich war.


----------



## hege93 (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie lange nachweisbar?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Dass einige Anbieter (also Internetprovider) Daten ihrer Kunden kurzzeitig speichern. Unter Umständen ist es möglich (aber nicht für den Privatmann) zumindest den Anschlussinhaber zu ermitteln - das jedoch ist oft weit entfernt von der Person, die tatsächlich für eine umstrittene Internetsession verantwortlich war.


Ich versteh nicht wirklich was du meinst^^

Angenommen jemand meldet sich für einen shoutboxservice an, den er nicht lange benutzt und benutzt... 

Wie lange könnte man noch nachweisen, dass diese Shoutbox tatsächlich diesem jemand gehört?


----------



## neugierig (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie lange nachweisbar?*

gibt es irgendeinen konkreten Grund/Anlass für die Frage?


----------



## hege93 (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie lange nachweisbar?*



neugierig schrieb:


> gibt es irgendeinen konkreten Grund/Anlass für die Frage?


@neugierig: Nein, nicht wirklich, ich habe nichts verbrochen und will nun die beweise dafür vernichten oder ähnliches. Falls du das meinst^^


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie lange nachweisbar?*



hege93 schrieb:


> Wie lange könnte man noch nachweisen, dass diese Shoutbox tatsächlich diesem jemand gehört?


Wie Heiko schon schrieb: Das kommt auf den Anbieter an. Ein bestimmter freemailer löscht den account zum Beispiel, wenn 180 Tage nicht genutzt. Und wenn es dazu keine Rechnung gibt, dann bestehen auch keine Aufbewahrungspflichten (z. B. Buchführung). Also können die Daten 180 Tage nach der letzten Nutzung wech sein. 

_Können._ Je nach Anbieter.


----------



## hege93 (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie lange nachweisbar?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie Heiko schon schrieb: Das kommt auf den Anbieter an. Ein bestimmter freemailer löscht den account zum Beispiel, wenn 180 Tage nicht genutzt. Und wenn es dazu keine Rechnung gibt, dann bestehen auch keine Aufbewahrungspflichten (z. B. Buchführung). Also können die Daten 180 Tage nach der letzten Nutzung wech sein.
> 
> _Können._ Je nach Anbieter.


Man ist ja eigentlich nur über der IP eindeutig identifizierbar, oder? Wenn es keien Rechnungen etc gibt. Und diese bewahrt der Provider 1Jahr auf. Also ist man auch 1J identifizierbar, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Heiko (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie lange nachweisbar?*



hege93 schrieb:


> Man ist ja eigentlich nur über der IP eindeutig identifizierbar, oder? Wenn es keien Rechnungen etc gibt. Und diese bewahrt der Provider 1Jahr auf. Also ist man auch 1J identifizierbar, oder sehe ich das falsch?


Ja.


----------



## hege93 (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie lange nachweisbar?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ja.


Ist das Ja auf ''oder sehe ich das falsch bezogen'' oder auf meine Vermutung?


----------



## BenTigger (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie lange nachweisbar?*



hege93 schrieb:


> Ist das Ja auf ''oder sehe ich das falsch bezogen'' oder auf meine Vermutung?



Das kommt auf den Anbieter an.


----------



## hege93 (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie lange nachweisbar?*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Das kommt auf den Anbieter an.


Ich wiederhole mich nocheinmal: 

Der Anbieter hat nur die IP, unter der sich dieser Jemand ein einziges Mal eingeloggt hat. Er hat weder eine Bestätigung, dass die Adresse etc. die angegeben wurde, auch tatsächlich zu diesem Jemand gehört.

Der Provider speichert die IP doch i.d.R. ein Jahr. Also hätte der Anbieter genau ein Jahr Zeit, diese Person zu identifizieren, so ist meine Ausführung.

Was soll das dann bitte mit dem Anbieter zu tun haben?


----------



## Heiko (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie lange nachweisbar?*



hege93 schrieb:


> Der Provider speichert die IP doch i.d.R. ein Jahr. Also hätte der Anbieter genau ein Jahr Zeit, diese Person zu identifizieren, so ist meine Ausführung.


Und genau das ist falsch.
Kurz: die Antwort auf Deine Fragen ist ein entschiedenes "kommt drauf an".


----------



## hege93 (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie lange nachweisbar?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Und genau das ist falsch.
> Kurz: die Antwort auf Deine Fragen ist ein entschiedenes "kommt drauf an".


Könntest du mir dieses ''Kommt drauf an'' etwas näher erläutern? Was für Kriterien sind bestimmen dafür, wie lange man jemanden identifizieren kann?


----------



## Heiko (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie lange nachweisbar?*



hege93 schrieb:


> Könntest du mir dieses ''Kommt drauf an'' etwas näher erläutern? Was für Kriterien sind bestimmen dafür, wie lange man jemanden identifizieren kann?


Es kommt darauf an, wie lange die Provider die Zuordnung zwischen IP-Adresse und Kunde speichern.
Es gibt Provider, die speichern (rechtskonform) bei Flatratekunden überhaupt nichts, es gibt Provider die 30 Tagen speichern, es gibt Provider die 180 Tage speichern.


----------



## hege93 (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie lange nachweisbar?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an, wie lange die Provider die Zuordnung zwischen IP-Adresse und Kunde speichern.
> Es gibt Provider, die speichern (rechtskonform) bei Flatratekunden überhaupt nichts, es gibt Provider die 30 Tagen speichern, es gibt Provider die 180 Tage speichern.


Achso, dann kommt es also nur ganz darauf an, wie lange der Provider die IPs speichert?


----------



## Heiko (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie lange nachweisbar?*



hege93 schrieb:


> Achso, dann kommt es also nur ganz darauf an, wie lange der Provider die IPs speichert?


Im Wesentlichen.


----------

